# Grand Mayan Riviera Maya internet service



## wheaties (Nov 6, 2015)

Headed to GM RM this weekend.  I see internet service for one device is included in our $75 resort fee.  Has anyone been there recently and know what the charge is for additional weekly internet service?  I've seen $98 in pesos and $98 USD when googling.  Big difference!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 6, 2015)

*Mayan  Resorts Internet*

We were at MP PV in April -service there was provided by a contract the resort has with a Guadalajara Mx based company .The billing was in pesos on your bill when you checked out . You could contract for less than a week - but the best deal was for the week and adding multiple devices . ie - the 4 th device was 90% off the price for the first device . At the Mayan Palace level there is no special deal for owners / at least on contracts from 10 yrs ago .I believe free internet  is included in contracts in the Grand Luxxe brand .
Since yours is an exchange it may differ - but I believe it could be similarly structured . The inclusion of 1 device/ wifi  in the $75 exchange resort charge is fairly recent (12-18 month ? ) and I think was done because  of complaints of new visitors to Mexican resorts who were use to free wifi  at their home resort .
Most resorts in Mexico charge for room wifi .( some give free in lobby ) 
At Puerto  Vallarta Marina ( smaller scale than RM ) I was able to get a signal at the beach palapas from a nearby building .
Our cost for 4 devices ( 2 phone , laptop & a Ipad ) was maybe $100-120 US
after conversion .but I think we may have only ended up doing the last 5 days ( Sun.- Fri ) by the time we organized it .

Hope this helps -

See my post # 5 - I believe total for 4 devices came to 1572 pesos (after discounts/ 4 devices )  at the time it was approx. 14.80 peso = 1 USD or ($106 usd)
 Today ( Nov 2015) it is 16.81 pesos to i USD  so approx $93 / before your credit card takes  a cut .(added Nov 7 )

I am still not sure whether the 850 pesos was for the full 7 days / or 5 days - Sun to Friday


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Grande Luxe, internet included for at least 2 devices*

On our 2 exchanges into Grande Luxe, Mayan Riviera, internet was included for our 2 devices.


----------



## pittle (Nov 6, 2015)

Internet is free for one device with th $75 transportation/gym/internet fee with an exchange.  Other devices will cost close to $80 USD.  Even with our free WIFI with multiple devices as Luxxe owners we tend to choose to upgrade to the higher speed because we are used to it at home.  I am willing to give up a massage to be able to watch my Jayhawks play via streaming video that is fast enough that I can watch them!  The "free" is not fast enough.  For just email and basic web surfing, it is OK.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 6, 2015)

*Internet Vidanta / Mayan Palace PV Marina -April2015*

Found the bill - 850 pesos --(pre- discount for each additional  device )

I know the 4 th  device it was 90% off .
 I think it was 50% for second and 75% for third

We were only web surfing - not streaming so the basic was fine - even for my son on his 2 devices


----------



## visor (Nov 7, 2015)

Just buy a wireless travel router from Amazon and create your own wireless network to use with as many devices as you like. The hotel side will only see one device.


----------



## hurnik (Nov 7, 2015)

pittle said:


> Internet is free for one device with th $75 transportation/gym/internet fee with an exchange.  Other devices will cost close to $80 USD.  Even with our free WIFI with multiple devices as Luxxe owners we tend to choose to upgrade to the higher speed because we are used to it at home.  I am willing to give up a massage to be able to watch my Jayhawks play via streaming video that is fast enough that I can watch them!  The "free" is not fast enough.  For just email and basic web surfing, it is OK.



I think it depends on when you go in terms of speed.

In NV "last year" (January 2015), there was no difference in "high speed" vs. normal.  (according to speedtest).  I was able to stream Netflix just fine (via the app, not the PC) on normal. 

Ironically the Netflix PC version won't let you watch anything because you're not in the US, but the Android APP will.  How stupid.

Tivo Stream (to my Tivo's at home) worked just fine as well (no quality difference with high speed vs. normal).

However, supposedly the resort was not super full, so that may explain the difference as well.

wi-fi by teh Grand Luxxe pool in NV was atrocious.  You'd have 5 bars or whatnot of signal, but NOTHING worked.  Everyone was complaining about it.  Grand Mayan pool area was only marginally better.  Strong wi-fi signal, but stuff would work for about 10 seconds out of every minute.  I gave up for pool areas.

But T-Mobile just announced free data and 4G speeds for Mexico now (always had free data and texting, just not at 4G), so we'll see how it goes.  Although in Jan we'll be in RM location instead.


----------



## pittle (Nov 8, 2015)

hurnick - thanks for the info about Netflix.  We are planning to take a Roku stick or Amazon Fire Stick to try using Netflix and Sling TV this next trip.  They do not take up any space and will be a test for us.  Interesting info about T-Mobile having free data use in Mexico.  Our AT&T does not do that, if it would, my iPhone hot spot would work great.  Data costs for AT&T are really high, so we turn cellular off when in Mexico.

visor - I just ordered a Travel Router for our upcoming trip.   I that should help with the ability to use iPads and laptops, and download books to my Kindle if I read all the ones that I have currently downloaded.


----------



## pittle (Nov 29, 2015)

We are in PV now & our Fire & Roku sticks will only play audio on Netflix, but on my PC, Netflix works great so that has been our entertainment (glad I brought the HDMI cable.) SlingTV will not work in Mexico, so no US ESPN in our unit.    When we had cable at home, we could sign in to Sling and watch our home TV through Slingbox when the WIFI was fast enough.  

This year, Buganvilias has put routers in every unit for WIFI - these are wired and attached to the ceiling in the living rooms.  Works MUCH better and no extra charge!  I wish Mayan World would do that!!!  

visor - The portable router is working great - 2 computers and an iPad, and occasional Kindle or cell phone have been working through it.


----------



## ashleyrosa (May 30, 2018)

Hi,
I was in Grand Mayan Riviera Maya in 2015, and the hotel in which I stayed provided me the free internet service without any additional charges in the hotel fee. Although, the internet speed had not quite impressive it was enough for me only. My kids and husband really missed Mycableinternet.com during the vacations. Some hotels charge more than $90 for internet service and include the billing with additional charges in the checkout bills. However, mine was fine and did not charge extra.
Cheers


----------



## whitewater (May 31, 2018)

here now and using GM RM internet

high speed is more money and is the only usable option.
slow/ included with resort fee not worth any amount of money.  My 90's dialup was faster...

3 devices - can re-use but only 3 devices on internet at any-given time.


----------

